# Another New Chuck Norris Commercial



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2017)

Another New Chuck Norris Commercial - Link in my Blog


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 18, 2017)

Chuck Norris will live forever because the grim reaper is afraid of him.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 18, 2017)

Chuck Norris built the house he was born in.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Gemini (Feb 3, 2017)

I have little tolerance of commercials, but that was just funny!


----------

